# waterproofing boat trailer wiring?



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Guys!
The yard cutting crew ripped the right side tailight off my boat trailer. I've bought a replacement light kit from Wallyworld.
What is the best way to waterproof the wiring splice? Connector with shrinkwrap over it?
Appreciate any help if you've been down this road before.
Robert


----------



## Broncoxlt (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats how I do the ones on all my trailers boat or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep...If you got a boat dealer nearby....they have marine grade butt connectors and it is  heat shrinkable itself.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 2, 2010)

Or maybe dip the connector into a can of that "liquid electrical tape" stuff and let it dry.  Maybe a second dip if needed to completely coat and seal it up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...If you got a boat dealer nearby....they have marine grade butt connectors and it is  heat shrinkable itself.





Oldstick said:


> Or maybe dip the connector into a can of that "liquid electrical tape" stuff and let it dry.  Maybe a second dip if needed to completely coat and seal it up.



Thanks guys!
Heading to the boat store tomorrow for some marine grade connectors. Is Liquid electrical tape at a hardware store?


----------



## CAL (Nov 2, 2010)

You don't have to waterproof the wiring on a boat trailer or any other for that matter.Trailer lights burn under water anyway.Many years ago we used fan motors for trolling motors because we couldn't afford regular kind.Always bored a hole in the motor to let the water out.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

CAL said:


> You don't have to waterproof the wiring on a boat trailer or any other for that matter.Trailer lights burn under water anyway.Many years ago we used fan motors for trolling motors because we couldn't afford regular kind.Always bored a hole in the motor to let the water out.



Corosion will cause the lighting to fail. Period. That's why he wants it waterproof. The lights burn because they are in a sealed environment. Water in the socket can cause corosion and failure, also water on a hot bulb will cause failure.

What type of fan motors?

Hey Bamer, we use buttsplices and heat shrink. Usually one smaller piece to cover each splice and a larger to cover both splices and more of the wire. Just slipped the larger piece over both wires, a small piece over each of the two individual wires, splice, heat small pieces then slide the larger piece over them and heat it. I haven't had any trouble when done this way. Have seen a plastic tube, wirenuts and silicone used as well, just not a boat trailer.


----------



## jcountry (Nov 2, 2010)

I have replaced the light on mine and sealed the connection with that "liquid electrical tape" stuff.  (I think I got it at wally world.)  I have had the trailer in the water at least 15 times over the summer and the liquid tape stuff still looks like it is doing fine.

-No worries so far.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 3, 2010)

I would soldier the wires together. Then apply a small amount of di-electric grease on the joint, cover with shrink tubing 3" on either side of the splice and you will be good to go.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm a belt and suspenders guy, I use the heat shrink and then coat with the liquid tape.   If you don't have any gaps in the liquid tape, it will stay watertight forever.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2010)

Appreciate all the help! 
Got a can of liquid electrical tape and heatshrink covered connectors at Auto zone today. Just need an afternoon at home without the rain to get it all together. 

Hey RM, you know me well enough to know i have no business messing with molten metal and electrical components!


----------



## No plugs (Dec 2, 2010)

Heat shrink tubing and dielectric grease.   Thats how every connection on my 4 wheeler is, and it spends a good 25% of its time in water at or above the racks.


----------



## grim (Dec 9, 2010)

I got tired of having to do mine every few years.  I bought the heat shrink butt connectors and put a 3 inch piece of heat shrink over that.


----------



## 7 point (Dec 10, 2010)

I put mine up on the guide poles now they never go under water


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have some extra $$$ go ahead and get you some LED trailer lights. They cost anywhere from $60-$80 a pair. It will save you some $ and time in the long run nothing worst than doing a preflight check on the boat and trailer then go to changing bulbs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

grim said:


> I got tired of having to do mine every few years.  I bought the heat shrink butt connectors and put a 3 inch piece of heat shrink over that.


Thats what i did, along with adding the liquid tape over the ends of the wire/shrinkwrap connector. 


DBM78 said:


> If you have some extra $$$ go ahead and get you some LED trailer lights. They cost anywhere from $60-$80 a pair. It will save you some $ and time in the long run nothing worst than doing a preflight check on the boat and trailer then go to changing bulbs.


Those things are cool! If i ever need to replace all the wiring, i'm gonna get them.


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 11, 2010)

just buy regular butt connectors and fill them with silicone gasket maker. then stick the wires in and crimp. the silcone will dry and the connection will be water proof.


----------

